# Cold Weather Clothing



## jdille1984 (May 16, 2009)

I'm sure this has been in a thread before but i'm not willing/ to lazy to search for it. 

Winter is just around the corner and I'm in need for cold weather gear. I have a basic list for what i need but I'm on a budget. 
I need to know what is effective and inexpensive. And which ones I can I put off the longest.
My list includes:

Arm warmers
Leg Warmers
Tights
Jacket
Gloves
Booties

How effective are these items in below freezing temps?
What type of jacket would work best? Most I'm seeing around are windproof and waterproof but I don't know how well they keep out the cold. I intend to layer up but will that even be effective?


----------



## 10ae1203 (Jan 14, 2007)

I don't have arm and leg warmers. That's just me, because I lose stuff.

YOu don't have anything on there for your head. The miracle of modern helmets is that they keep your head warm in summer and cold in winter.

Make sure the winter gloves you buy have the booger wiping strip. I forgot to check, and the ones I bought cost enough I'm going to use til they wear out.

I have the cheap performance windbreaker. under that I put a fleece sweatshirt and a long sleeve jersey. I don't go out below 25 degrees f.


----------



## Becky (Jun 15, 2004)

Go search....this has definitely been discussed before.

I would buy arm and knee warmers and a vest now. You can use those pieces now when the mornings are chilly and the days warm up. A convertible jacket would sort of kill two birds with one stone (vest and jacket).

Long finger gloves and a beanie are invaluable. Toe covers work well when it's getting chilly, but not cold.

I'd buy what you need to ride now, and add other pieces as it gets colder and you're still motivated to ride.


----------



## brucew (Jun 3, 2006)

Disclaimer: A lot of it depends on how cold is cold, the wind and humidity. Perhaps more importantly, is your sensitivity to it and how well you've acclimated . And of course, how hard you're pedaling counts. No matter what the temps, you can always warm up by pedaling harder. 

I have three winters under my wheels, in Rochester, NY, on the shores of Lake Ontario. We have snow, wind and damp along with cold, usually in the teens and 20s. 

What works for me may be too warm or not warm enough for you. YMMV, but here's what works for me in my climate.

In general, I've found anything that's not windfront, wind-resistant or windstopper isn't worth the money and effort. In motion, the chill blows through. 

Sweat management is perhaps more important in winter than in summer. Getting sweat-soaked in winter can kill you. So when layering, remember the three-mile rule: You should feel chilly for the first three miles. If you warm up before that, you're wearing too much. If you're still cold after three miles, you're not wearing enough. 

Further on in the ride begin to ventilate at the first sign of sweat, even though it makes you feel chilly again. If you wait until you're soaked, you're dead.

Be not afraid of a little chill to start. This also applies to the season. If you really want to be warm in January and February, accept a little more chill than is comfortable in October and November. Think of it as training. Your body will acclimate to the cold, and that's just as important as what you wear.

Finally, I'm hard to fit. I have to try on everything before buying. So I buy my clothing at the LBS, which limits my choices to what they have. I've been very happy with what they have, so it's not been a constraint for me.

Head, hands and feet are hardest, so I'll start there.

I wear Cannondale Windfront gloves, in a size too large. By themselves they are okay to just below freezing. Below that I add a pair of long-fingered summer-weight cycling gloves before slipping on the Cannondales. That's good to single-digits. 

Below that, I have a pair of lobster gloves that are too warm for me to wear in the teens and above. When buying lobster gloves, be aware that some makers (Louis Garneau, for instance) use fingered (non-lobster) liners. This defeats the purpose. I tore out the seams and stitched the finger liners together, so the liner is now lobster as well as the outside. That made a huge difference.

Booties are effective only to the mid-30s. Below that, I wear Lake winter cycling shoes. They are *dearly* expensive, and worth every penny. Get them a size larger than you usually wear. There are other ways to keep your feet warm and dry through the winter, but for commuting, the convenience of not having to layer my feet is important. It keeps me from building a sweat under my upper layers before getting outside. I can just slip on my Lakes, and step out the door. I don't need to add heavy socks until the single-digits. 

I waterproof them with Kiwi's boot waterproofing, I forget the specific name, but it comes in a tin like shoe polish and has the color and consistency of earwax. It's cheap, it works, and I can buy it at the grocery store.

I wear a winter-weight cycling beanie down to the teens, then I switch to a cycling-weight balaclava. I sweat too much from the head to use a helmet-cover. My new helmet came with an insert to reduce ventilation in the winter. I'll try it and see. 

Tights: For below 40, don't waste your money on anything that isn't windfront, wind-resistant or wind-stopper. Bib tights are a godsend. Not having a second elastic waistband squeezing my middle is worth the extra effort it takes to make yellow snow. For layering underneath, be sure your tights have articulated or contoured knees. This keeps the binding and bunching to a minimum. Finally, get tights without a pad and wear your regular cycling shorts underneath. This adds a layer in the privates and you don't wash out the waterproofing from your tights.

I have a pair of Sugoi Windblock Bib Tights that get me to freezing. Below that, I wear Endura Thermolite bib tights. Both pairs of tights benefit from occasional treatment with Camp-Dry. I add knee-warmers under the Enduras in the single-digits. My kneewarmers are also articulated-knee. Between the two, there's no bunching or binding, and pedaling effort is about the same as when wearing shorts alone.

Jacket: I wear the Endura Gridlock jacket in hi-viz. It blocks wind, rain and snow effectively. It's non-insulated so I can wear it into the 50s. I layer beneath it to the single-digits without issue

What works best about it is the gorilla-length sleeves that don't ride up when I'm on the hoods and in the drops. They're long enough to tuck into the gloves too. The contoured neck seals out wind without choking me. The long tail keeps my butt dry. It's a breathable fabric and it has back ventilation and pit-zips. 

Layering underneath is up to you.

Hope this helps!


----------



## llama31 (Jan 13, 2006)

As others have said, there is a degree of personal preference in this. Since moving out west, where the air is always very dry, I find it very easy to cool off by opening a zipper or arm-pit vent. The dry air evaporates sweat quickly which cools you down quickly. So especially when riding at night, I overdress just a little, and that helps me keep my hands and feet warm. Here's generally what I use:

Arm warmers, knee warmers, multiple light weight jerseys, and vests down to about 50 degrees.

I have the Lake winter cycling boots as well. They are warm, but kind of bulky. Most companies offer winter shoes now so shop around. Booties are ok but not below about 35 deg f for me. Toe warmers are good down 45 but I kept losing them while mountain biking so I stopped buying them. Plastic bags are cheaper!

I bought these REI Tights last year. They are very warm. The fact that they are loose makes them even warmer and allows for another layer underneath, but I never tried that. They were overkill above 30 degrees for me. Above 30 I wear a pair of performance thermal tights. They're fine. 

Up top, the key is layers. I rarely wear any kind of shell because it's too warm. But I'll wear 2 or 3 layers, including a good wicking base layer (I use a couple of Mont Bell base layers that I bought years ago), and usually a windvest. If it's well below 30, I'll wear a shell, with one or two lighter layers underneath.

On my head I wear a skull cap under my helmet. I forget which kind but I plan to buy a few new ones this year. My current one hurts my ears.

Hands. This is a never ending battle for me. I often resort to those chemical warmers becuase I just can't keep my hands warm below about 35 or 30 degrees. I have heavy duty ski gloves and various cycling gloves but none work for me below 35. I'll try lobster gloves this year. Other than that I may try some kind of reheatable hand warmer thingy--there must be something out there.

If you want to keep it cheap, a lot of people I know buy wool sweaters from a thrift store and wear that under a light shell. And thermal long-underwear under cheap running pants (the ones that are almost tights) works too.


----------



## ColoradoVeloDude (Oct 7, 2005)

jdille1984 said:


> I'm sure this has been in a thread before but i'm not willing/ to lazy to search for it.
> 
> Winter is just around the corner and I'm in need for cold weather gear. I have a basic list for what i need but I'm on a budget.
> I need to know what is effective and inexpensive. And which ones I can I put off the longest.
> ...



You're on the right track with your list.

But, layer, layer, layer - and, all synthetic stuff.

Buy gloves a size or two larger and then wear glove liners underneath. More layers, trap heat. Also, go to a motorcycle shop as they have gloves that have the windproof built into them. 

You can get cheap synthetic stuff at Wal*Mart. Probably won't have the drop tail for cycling, but will do in a pinch (like a long sleeve T-shirt). Or watch for sales at pearlizumi.com, the return rack at nashbar.com, or REI.COM. (I got some polypro stuff at REI and while back - zip long sleeve mock-turtleneck).

My stuff gets me down to about 30F - after that I don't ride because I am too freaked out about slipping on ice. 

Good lucK1


----------



## brucew (Jun 3, 2006)

ColoradoVeloDude said:


> My stuff gets me down to about 30F - after that I don't ride because I am too freaked out about slipping on ice.


Studded snow tires solve that problem. And they're much cheaper than trainers, rollers, or gym memberships! (Or broken bones.)

Avoid the cheap ones with plain steel studs, unless you don't mind restudding them yourself. Get the ones with carbide studs. They'll last several seasons.


----------



## Slim Again Soon (Oct 25, 2005)

The Rochester Madman is right -- it is the wind that kills, not the cold.

Winter riding in Rochester ... I can't imagine.


----------



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

This is what we do in the cold and wet (right around freezing with crud falling from the sky).

http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=84761


----------



## jdille1984 (May 16, 2009)

Thanks guys! I have a balaclava that i've had for a couple years but never used it much. I'm thinking I'm going to have to get a beanie too for the not so cold temps. Thanks for the advice on layering. I'm lucky winters here in Utah are nice and dry even with the "greatest snow on earth".


----------



## Icculus (Mar 14, 2007)

Wool is my favorite material. Never cotton. Look for clothes that match similar activity. It doesn't have to be cycling specific. A wind vest is versatile and my most used item of clothing in the fall and winter. Block the wind and keep your core warn and you will enjoy riding and be comfortable.


----------



## Spinfinity (Feb 3, 2004)

Buy stuff a little at a time as body parts get cold. I'd start with gloves one size too big and wear them over riding gloves or in worse weather over glove liners.. I agree with recommendations to get WindStopper. 

Arm Warmers are ok, but only with wool jerseys. Otherwise my arms are warmer than the rest of me which doesn't make sense. A long sleeve jersey that's just warm enough in the morning doesn't bake or broil me on the way home.

I like tights without a chamois over or under bike shorts better than leg warmers. Stuff made for runners costs less. I wear them under my shorts one day and over the next so I need half as many pair of them. They come in different weights.

Wool sweaters from thrift stores to wear under a Mid Weight Windstopper jacket for weather that's as cold as I'm willing to go - 15F. You can often find them shrunk by an idiot which makes them exceptionally warm.

I seldom wear booties. Just army surplus wool/polypro socks and running shoes. I ride with clips and straps. If you have clipless pedals, neoprene booties are warm and great in wet weather.

PI makes a great balaclava. 

Just a reminder. Unless you have a long commute or are deliberatley stupid, no amount of over or under dressing will kill you. You can buy stuff after the need arises.


----------



## pmf (Feb 23, 2004)

jdille1984 said:


> Thanks guys! I have a balaclava that i've had for a couple years but never used it much. I'm thinking I'm going to have to get a beanie too for the not so cold temps. Thanks for the advice on layering. I'm lucky winters here in Utah are nice and dry even with the "greatest snow on earth".


A balaclava is perhaps the most cost effective winter clothing item you can buy. You lose something like 50% of your body heat out of your head. Keeping it covered will keep you warm. Balaclavas are nice because you can adjust how much of your head is covered. I have several different thicknesses. I even have a gore-tex one that is just too hot to use.


----------



## JCavilia (Sep 12, 2005)

*What they all said*

Layers do work. I commute in temps down to 15 F or even a little lower, and I don't have any really heavy pieces of clothing. For the coldest days I'm wearing 2 thermal undershirts (eith neck zippers for venting), a fleece vest, and a wind shell on the outside. Fleece tights (mine have a wind barrier over the knee), and 2 layers of wool socks (thin liner, and medium over that). 

I don't own any arm warmers. Slightly cold ams don't bother me, so if it's cold enough to need arm covering I need another full layer, so I wear long sleeve undershirt.

I own several pairs of leg warmers, for the days when it will warm up and I'll want to shed them. I follow the old Euro rule and cover my knees below 20 C (68 F) That seems warm to many folks, but my knees work better that way.

I have balaclavas in about 4 different weights for different temps, and I cover my helmet with a stretchy cover to slow the airflow through the vents. 

Another tip: for very cold conditions, snowboarding gloves are great, and cheaper than cycling-specific stuff. They have reinforced palms and fingers (for grabbing the edge of the board, I guess) which make for a very good handlebar grip.

I bought a lot of this stuff (especially wicking shirts) cheap from Sierra Trading Post.

Snowboarding gloves work well for very cold conditions, and are cheaper than cycling-specific stuff. The reinforced palms and fingers give a good grip.


----------



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

JCavilia said:


> Layers do work. ...
> 
> I bought a lot of this stuff (especially wicking shirts) *cheap from Sierra Trading Post*.
> ....


1,000+++:thumbsup:


----------



## Mr. Versatile (Nov 24, 2005)

I a commute 36 mi/day all year in N. Ohio. I'm also a cheapskate, so I don't go nuts buying things from Assos, etc. I wear Performance Triflex windproof/waterproof tights for really cold days with no long johns or other base layer. Other tights are all right above 35*. On top I wear a top from Sahalie made from Polartec. They call it butterfleece." No pockets, but they are very warm & zip up into a nice turtle neck. I wear no base layer with that unless the temp goes into the single digits. Over the jersey, I wear a Performance windproof jacket with Illuminite, (I ride in the dark a lot). I bought a pair of Grandoe Expedition gloves for around $30 from Sierra Trading Post. They're the warmest I've ever had...Primaloft insulation, with 2 pair of removable liners. If goes into the teens, I have a pair of Gortex mittens that I wear. I wear smart wool knee length knee socks, and below 30* I wear Performance neoprene booties. A balaclava is also a must for me, as are glasses with at least 2 sets of interchangeable lenses.
__________________


----------



## saf-t (Sep 24, 2008)

Our weather here in New England sounds like Rochester. 

REI windfront tights, over thin long underwear when it gets really cold, thin fleece tops over wicking layer under windproof jacket, lobster mitts (thinnish) with polypro liners until it gets to 20 or below, then it's the big PI lobsters that are too warm otherwise. Polypro scull cap or balaclava depending on temperature, neoprene/fleece face mask, goggles when it's snowing or really cold (as a glasses wearer, I frequently use Visorgogs over my glasses- available at safety supply places. Fugly, but very effective at cutting wind/diverting snow/sleet).

Feet are an issue- I use booties, and suffer with chilly toes, but am too cheap to spring for Lakes. I keep thinking about work boots or something like that with powergrips.....


----------



## PaulRivers (Sep 11, 2006)

Like the other guy said, for winter gear anything that is not windproof is next to useless and never as comfortable. I can ride at 25 degrees comfortably wearing only my Shower's Pass rain jacket (completely windproof) and midweight smartwool long underwear underneath. Funny enough, at about 35 degrees that combination just leaves me baking even if I open up all the vents on my jacket.

Windproof stuff is really important and amazing on the bike.


----------



## hrumpole (Jun 17, 2008)

Which shower's pass jacket? I used my wife's gore-tex all winter last year (which she was not thrilled about) and that kept me warm enough but I think she might want to use it. REI and showers pass both have these jackets made with e-vent fabric, which the guy at the store swore by. Any comments on that stuff?


----------



## PdxMark (Feb 3, 2004)

hrumpole said:


> Which shower's pass jacket? I used my wife's gore-tex all winter last year (which she was not thrilled about) and that kept me warm enough but I think she might want to use it. REI and showers pass both have these jackets made with e-vent fabric, which the guy at the store swore by. Any comments on that stuff?


I commute year-rouynd in Portland, OR using the Showers Pass Elite 2.0, which is made with the e-vent fabric. It's a great jacket. Its fit is more refined than the old Burley jackets I used for years, just as waterproof as any Goretex I've used. It's not cheap, but worth it for a top-end cycling all-weather jacket.


----------



## Arby (Apr 29, 2004)

When I first got into road riding it was in the dead of winter. I didn't have any cold weather gear. I had made plans to ride with Mark S out in the county on a super windy and frigid day. I have a picture somewhere, of me standing in Mark S' kitchen wearing my "leg warmers" which were actually an old wool sweater I got at a Salvation Army in Baltimore. I cut the arms off and wore them on my legs, tucking the shoulder ends under my shorts. I have to say, they weren't very effective. Mark was nice enough to loan me a wind breaker and something to cover my ears (thank god!). (Ha! Found an old post about that adventure!)

My advise: invest in good gear but start with items to cover your smaller extremities (fingers, feet, ears etc)

Arby


----------



## 2tire (Oct 26, 2009)

Assos tights and gloves, warm, comfortable, end of story.


----------



## PaulRivers (Sep 11, 2006)

hrumpole said:


> Which shower's pass jacket? I used my wife's gore-tex all winter last year (which she was not thrilled about) and that kept me warm enough but I think she might want to use it. REI and showers pass both have these jackets made with e-vent fabric, which the guy at the store swore by. Any comments on that stuff?


I have the Shower's Pass Elite 2.0. It's not the perfect jacket - the cuffs aren't waterproof (bizarrely), and the Large (the size I normally wear) was waaaaaaay to short for me. Most of the rest of the jacket was good, the sleeves were probably ok, but the waist was to way high - it looked silly, but more to the point it wasn't ok in a rain jacket. I exchanged it for the X-Large, and it's a bit to baggy, but covers me so (being that I couldn't find anything better) I kept it.

Other than that it's been a pretty great jacket. 

I only mention it because that other guy was talking about what a great fit it was...just try it on, and pay particular attention to whether the waist is low enough and will completely cover your rear in the rain.


----------



## 2tire (Oct 26, 2009)

*showers*

i have the elite 2.0 and it breathes much better than the rest of the line. the front does ride up, but when in the riding position, it is a good fit. if i were buying this year, i'd take a close look at the gore lineup. excellent collars, the new alp-x line is terrific. soft shell that is warm and waterproof.


----------



## JPN (Oct 28, 2009)

*Keeping Hands Warm*

I struck out with a variety of winter gloves - most were too bulky and didn't keep my hands warm enough for more than an hour on the bike. Bar Mitts were the answer - a neoprene sleeve that fits over your handlebar and brakes/shifters. I wear a regular pair of cycling gloves underneath and my hands are very warm. One down side for roadies, your only hand position is on the drops. But for me, it was worth the trade off. Get a Large (size refers to the opening in which you slip your hand in) which will provide a little ventilation.


----------

